# what is this?



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Does anybody know what these are. They look like an grey color like small little tree shaped. They are growing on the rock in some places.

Good? or bad?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

by the way I have a lawn mower blennie in the take he dosn't seem to be eating it.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

im not sure exactly what it is, but we have some on our rocks. well its on the backside of or rocks. doesnt seem to be hurting anything.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a good sign. I forget the actual name but it's a sign of a healthy established tank.


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks


----------

